# Can I hunt on my property?



## Nickinohio

I am looking to buy 15 acres in a central Ohio township, and I want to know if I can hunt on it. It is not in city limits, just the township. Do townships have different hunting laws than the state? Is there a minimum # of acres before I can hunt? How far away the street (or other homes) do I need to be to bow hunt? How about a gun?

Thanks!
Nickinohio


----------



## Lewis

Each township can set their own laws on whether they allow hunting or not.
Some allow bowhunting only while others have laws against discharge of firearms.
I would suggest calling your township trustees or your county Sheriff.
What township is the land in?
Someone here on OGF will surely be able to answer your questions.


----------



## freyedknot

most areas you need 5 acres to hunt , and you can hunt from your barn or back porch as long as your house is the only house in the area. as long as you are off the rd itself it is legal too. as far as distance a 250 foot rule is the usual distance from another public area ,such as a house or buisness,or something like a boat launch. pleez check your local township rules first as mentioned above.


----------



## T-180

No minimum requirement for hunting your own land, ie land owner's permit. I have checked with the ODNR a couple times to make sure. I can post the reply if needed or you can contact the ODNR to get your own reply to keep like I did.
The township being able to limit or not allow hunting is news to me ..... are you sure of that ,Lewis ??
Tim


----------



## Nickinohio

It is Granville Township. I know they do not allow hunting within the Village of Granville, except for this year's special program.

Anyone know about Granville Township? I know big bucks are killed in Granville every year, so I assume it is legal.

Outside of the legal boundaries, I am also concerned the deer may run off the property after the hit!

Deer are a HUGE problem here, so maybe the neighbors would let me retrieve them.

Nick


----------



## Lewis

Oh yeah...I am familiar with this when I hunted in some of the northern counties.
I know in Summit County you cannot hunt in Boston Township as well as several others.
Some townships are bow only.


----------



## freyedknot

T-180 said:


> No minimum requirement for hunting your own land, ie land owner's permit. I have checked with the ODNR a couple times to make sure. I can post the reply if needed or you can contact the ODNR to get your own reply to keep like I did.
> The township being able to limit or not allow hunting is news to me ..... are you sure of that ,Lewis ??
> Tim


....this depends on local laws and some townships require 5 acre minimum.check local laws!!!!!


----------



## Gobi Muncher

I was told by the G.W. that if I shot a deer on my property and I were to use a landowner tag, that the deer had to expire on my property. If it were to go to another person's property and expire that I had better have a legal license and deer tag, along with written permission to retrieve the animal.


----------



## Guest

I swear there are so many specifics its not a wonder that they get broken


----------



## bkr43050

traphunter said:


> I swear there are so many specifics its not a wonder that they get broken


I am not sure what specifics you are referring to? I thought they answered him pretty clearly. The only exceptions seem to be if you are living in a developed area that may have restrictions. Beyond that you can hunt on your own property.

Nick, I hope you were able to find the answer you were looking for. I hope you are able to buy the land you are looking at. Having a spot of your own is a great pleasure.


----------

